# MSHA and Eagle Mining Safety.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone familiar with Steve Sandbrook?

My company had us attend his 10 hour MSHA training, and it was quite interesting to say the least. Just curious if anyone else here has run into this character.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Curious, why are you attending MSHA training? Going to work in a mine?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Quarry work is on the list of coming work.

I thought some of the company owners would be familiar with this fella. He seemed to be making a name for himself in the mining and regulatory industry. I have to say, I thought the idea of OSHA was scary, but MSHA will fine the employees too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Quarry work is on the list of coming work.
> 
> MSHA will fine the employees too.


They can, but almost never do. Its the supervisory level people they come down on.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Anyone familiar with Steve Sandbrook?
> 
> My company had us attend his 10 hour MSHA training, and it was quite interesting to say the least. Just curious if anyone else here has run into this character.


Is he thet guy who burned real bad at an Exxon plant?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

lectricboy said:


> Is he thet guy who burned real bad at an Exxon plant?


No, not to my knowledge. Instead of simply droning 10 hours through the course, he spent more time explaining the ins and outs of MSHA, and how they are definitely not to be f*cked with as their inspectors raises depend on an unofficial quota of citations. He travels the country performing trainings and seminars on MSHA, as well as assisting companies fight frivolous citations.


----------

